# Big LM Bass



## bobberboy (May 30, 2016)

Last week my partner T caught what was her PR for a largemouth. It was 17" and having no scale, the length to weight chart put it at about 3#. It was a nice fish and the first of the season and as usual she out-fished me :mrgreen: .

This got me to thinking about fish size relative to location in the country, believing the fish in more southerly states grow larger than those in the colder northern tier states - we're in MN. I decided to look at a sampling of northern, middle and southern states to see how the records compare. I got these stats from each state's DNR or fish and wildlife site and it's interesting to see the huge variation. Of the states I sampled, MN's record was smallest at 8#15oz, less than half of that of GA at 22#4oz, the biggest. To put this in perspective, the MN record is about the size of an average house cat while the GA record is that of a healthy 6 month old baby boy! Oh baby!

MN 8#15oz
FL 20#13oz
GA 22#13oz
MO 13#4oz
TX 18#3oz
MA 15#8oz
MI 11#15oz
AZ 16#8oz
CA 21#12oz
WA 11#9oz 

Hope everyone is out fishing on this Memorial Day. Here in MN it's a perfect day and by way of saving my life I won't be getting anywhere near a lake today. Too much drunk and disorderly to suit me. I'm going during the week when everyone else is at work.

Best,


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2016)

Did you get a picture of her PR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN- (May 31, 2016)

bobberboy said:


> Hope everyone is out fishing on this Memorial Day. Here in MN it's a perfect day and by way of saving my life I won't be getting anywhere near a lake today. Too much drunk and disorderly to suit me.


I had to avoid the main lake as there was just far too much boat traffic for my little boat. Excluding that, even the bays and channels contained far too many kids/teens who were borrowing their rich daddy's boats yelling and screaming profanities while drinking beer for what must have been the first time.


----------



## sunshine (May 31, 2016)




----------

